# Pambuan Arnis



## kempo-vjj (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anybody have any information on the curriculum of Raffy's Pambuan Arnis? Or anything special about the style compared to others. My instructor is teaching this again, just wondering what it's all about. Thanx.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi,

I think you can get some info from their website http://bbtechnologies.net/pambuan/, also Mark Wiley highlighted the Pambuan Family System in the book, "Filipino Fighting Arts".

It was coincidental that I was just browsing through that book last night at Borders and looking at the Pambuan section.

I have a couple of clips of Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan and some of his Guros demonstrating Solo Baston, Espada Y Daga, and the whip from my YouTube Channel here:

Pambuan Arnis is shown in the second part of this clip. 
[yt]aY_ZHuUjc10[/yt]

Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan working the latigo! 
[yt]1NCPRS9sx8Q[/yt]

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I had the great pleasure of meeting Guro Pambuan at last year's Sayoc Sama Sama event. There is a long family history between Guro Pambuan and the Sayoc family. He has great material and you will not do wrong in training with him!

He also has a demo on the 2006 Sama Sama DVD, as well as his own website http://pambuanarnis.tripod.com/ 

Definitely check him out!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net
www.Sayoc.com


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a friend who's studied with Master Pambuan for several years now; he can't say enough good things about him.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello All,

Just a clarification, in the first clip you are watching Tuhon Dionaldo of Sayoc Kali and Filipino Combat Systems who is also a Pambuan Guro as well. Later in that clip Guro Pambuan is demonstrating.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve 

www.Bujinkandojo.net
www.Sayoc.com


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 5, 2007)

Airyu@hotmail.com said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a clarification, in the first clip you are watching Tuhon Dionaldo of Sayoc Kali and Filipino Combat Systems who is also a Pambuan Guro as well. Later in that clip Guro Pambuan is demonstrating.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve,

But please note that there was a caption above the clip here: "Pambuan Arnis is shown in the second part of this clip." The intro of the clip also notes the two parts as well. I added a transition to provide a division as well in the clip.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## kempo7 (May 30, 2007)

kempo-vjj said:


> Does anybody have any information on the curriculum of Raffy's Pambuan Arnis? Or anything special about the style compared to others. My instructor is teaching this again, just wondering what it's all about. Thanx.


 
Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan system is great. He is a wonderful teacher and a great and humble person. I highly recommend his teachings.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 30, 2007)

I have only heard good things about him and his family system!


----------

